# Sabine Postel, Jany Tempel, Julia Hentschel & Prisca Maier @ Nicht Von Schlechten Eltern (D 1992-1996)



## Ruffah (11 Mai 2013)

Title:	Sabine_Postel_-_Nicht_von_schlechten_Eltern_Winterreise-(D1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 10.1 MiB
Time:	41s 480ms
Res.:	720 x 552 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 905 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Sabine_Postel_-_Nicht_von_s…avi (10,11 MB) - uploaded.net


*Jany Tempel*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Jany_Tempel_-_Nicht_von_schlechten_Eltern_Vaeter_und_Soehne-(D1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.57 MiB
Time:	27s 0ms
Res.:	720 x 552 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 900 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Jany_Tempel_-_Nicht_von_sch…avi (6,57 MB) - uploaded.net


*Julia Hentschel*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Julia_Hentschel_-_Nicht_von_schlechten_Eltern_Muetze_ahoi-(D1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 45.2 MiB
Time:	2mn 59s
Res.:	720 x 552 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 976 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz


*Download:*
Julia_Hentschel_-_Nicht_von…avi (45,22 MB) - uploaded.net



 

 

 

 

Title:	Julia_Hentschel_-_Nicht_von_schlechten_Eltern_Winterreise-(D1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.4 MiB
Time:	54s 40ms
Res.:	720 x 552 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 942 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Julia_Hentschel_-_Nicht_von…avi (13,41 MB) - uploaded.net





 

 

 

 

Title:	Julia_Hentschel_-_Nicht_von_schlechten_Eltern_Alle_lieben_Philipp-(D1994)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.39 MiB
Time:	28s 240ms
Res.:	720 x 552 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 758 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Julia_Hentschel_-_Nicht_von…avi (6,39 MB) - uploaded.net




 

 

 

 

Title:	Julia_Hentschel_-_Nicht_von_schlechten_Eltern_Happy_Birthday-(D1992)-RUFFAH.avi - 6.63 MiB
Time:	27s 840ms
Res.:	720 x 552 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 856 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Julia_Hentschel_-_Nicht_von…avi (6,63 MB) - uploaded.net


*Prisca Maier*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Prisca_Maier_-_Nicht_von_schlechten_Eltern_Instandbesetzer-(D1996)-RUFFAH.avi - 17.0 MiB
Time:	1mn 8s
Res.:	720 x 548 - 25.000 fps
Aspect:	4:3
Video:	XviD - 1 950 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Prisca_Maier_-_Nicht_von_sc…avi (17,02 MB) - uploaded.net​


----------



## stopslhops (24 Mai 2013)

lauter schöne Tit...el. Danke für die schöne Sabine!


----------



## Punisher (24 Mai 2013)

tausend Dank


----------



## ossy (24 Mai 2013)

JA an die Serie denk man gerne zurück. Danke für die Szenen.


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Mai 2013)

Sehr schöne Brüste haben die Frauen.


----------



## purzel666 (26 Mai 2013)

Ja, eine sehr schöne Serie damals! Vielen Dank fürs rauskramen, so geballtes auftauchen von weiblichen Argumenten war mir garnicht mehr bewusst!


----------



## Meuw (30 Aug. 2015)

Immer wieder schön, diese Badewannenfotos ;-)


----------



## wolf090335 (5 März 2021)

Vielen Dank für diese netten Ansichten!:thx:


----------



## rschmitz (7 März 2021)

:thx: für die heiße Sabine :WOW:


----------



## meierjupp (9 März 2021)

Danke - da war ganz schön was los im Vorabendprogramm...


----------

